# waste not want not



## stranger23

Ahoj všem,

prosím o radu, jak přeložit idiom waste not want not. Přeložila jsem ho jako odpad, který nikdo nechce, ale prý to není přesné...

Předem díky všem za tipy


----------



## K.u.r.t

Čím méně budete vyhazovat, tím méně budete potřebovat


----------



## Jana337

K.u.r.t said:


> Čím méně budete vyhazovat, tím méně budete potřebovat


To bohužel není úplně ono. Slovo "want" znamená i "nedostatek". Význam toho rčení je "nerozhazuj/neplýtvej, a nebude ti (v budoucnu) chybět".


----------



## K.u.r.t

Jana337 said:


> To bohužel není úplně ono. Slovo "want" znamená i "nedostatek". Význam toho rčení je "nerozhazuj/neplýtvej, a nebude ti (v budoucnu) chybět".


jinými slovy řečeno totéž


----------



## stranger23

Díky moc všem!


----------

